
University of California hires India-based IT outsourcer, lays off tech workers - thefastlane
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3117602/it-outsourcing/university-of-california-to-send-some-it-jobs-to-india.html
======
worker840234
It is always very astonishing to read about IT outsourcing stories being
driven by a desire to reduce costs. The cost of IT within an organisation is
actually not driven by IT itself but by the processes or the setup of the
organisation. We live in a globalised world and nothing is as globalised and
transportable as IT services, which is why it makes very little sense to try
tackling costs by moving around what seems to be having the least difference
of costs versus output on a global scale. But then again: I don't have an MBA.
Which I somehow figure is not an insult anymore.

------
thefastlane
I'm reposting as I thought this could use another chance for more discussion.

